# Very dry mouth



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Ive being keeping up to date with threads about symptoms in the 2WW, but has anyone ever had a very very dry mouth during 2WW?  Im 4 days in to the 2 weeks and never had this before so it's probably nothing to do with pregnancy or ovulation or hormones or anything.  Im pretty relaxed about it bit it is ususual.


Thanks girls
Sheena 
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm assuming you've just had ivf treatment (please correct me if I'm wrong)...if so...

I've not had this but have had a funny tasting mouth which I've always put down to the drugs.

I presume you're on some form of progesterone supplement such as cyclogest which can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful side effects and symptoms...and you would've had hcg trigger injection (such as pregnyl) before EC...this is the same hormone as released from embryo once implanted so can give pg like symptoms and can stay in your system for around 10-14 days.

Glad to hear you're feeling pretty relaxed about it...as you say, its still very very early days yet so just no way of knowing whats going on.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just seen you're ttc naturally so ignore what I've just replied !!!

It could be related to the progesterone (released following ovulation) but then it may not be....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Natasha - lovely of you to reply anyway.  I feel like I haven't drunk anything for days. My lips are sticking to my teeth and my tongue keeps sticking to roof of mouth.

NIght night.
Sheena xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sheena i have heard people who have this symptom of a dry mouth and has led onto a BFP so fingers crossed  

Kate xx​


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Girls

Im so blinkin predictable - instead of going to bed to get the sleep I need, Ive stayed up and browsed the internet for things about 'dry mouth in early pregnancy'. Why do i do these thing? Anyway there were a handful of articles stating it can be an early sign of pregnancy, and hormonal change, but ive never had it before (and had 4 pregnancies).

Anyway ... now Ill be up all night thinking about it. Mustn't do that again.

Mind you if I do get a BFP on test day [in 8 days time] Ill pat myself on the back I expect for being so self-aware. If I get a BFN Ill be worrying about what the dry mouth meant and whether it was detrimental to conceiving!!

Sheena xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

I did!!  And still do and I'm 5+4 today!  Looking back it was probably my only symptom and I didn't realise at the time.  

Good luck Sheena    

Pippi xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sheena i hope u got some sleep in the end?

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------

